# Grilling Suggestion For Zach



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

This is not strictly food-related, but it's about how to prepare food... Not too long ago Bigbuddha asked for some suggestions to upgrade his grilling apparatus. The other day I found the perfect thing! Here's the stainless steel Viking grill I spotted at a retail outfit in Houston. It has so many bells and whistles it ain't even funny. Clearance priced at $2400.00 or so. A steal! <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That looks like a rip off of the Big Green Egg.

Big Green Egg, World's Best Smoker and Grill

There is a Big Green Egg to fit everyone's outdoor cooking needs with five sizes ranging from Mini to Extra Large. You can use the EGG® year around in all climates, even in freezing temperatures or during pouring rain. You will find it more versatile than any outdoor cooking appliance on the market, whether comparing it to gas, electric or another charcoal grill, because the EGG is a smoker, a grill and an oven all rolled into one. Here are some of the reasons current owners love their EGG.

It's A Complete Outdoor Cooker

The Big Green Egg has unparalleled cooking flexibility. You can grill steaks and chops to the perfect degree of doneness, cooking at temperatures up to 750°F for steakhouse searing. But if fallin'-off-the-bone ribs or a tasty, juicy brisket is on your menu, the EGG will maintain a low temperature of 200° to 250°F for the low-and-slow smoke cooking that develops wonderful flavor while tenderizing the meat. Whether searing or slow cooking, prepare the entire meal on the grill by adding any of your favorite vegetables to the cooking grid. If you're longing for cornbread, biscuits, a freshly baked loaf of bread or even a warm pie or cobbler to complete your meal, the EGG bakes better than a brick oven.

The simple secret to temperature control is the easily adjustable dampers that let you maintain accuracy within a few degrees. The exterior temperature gauge gives precise temperature readings of the cooker's internal temperature.

Awesome Results

The EGG retains moisture in foods and releases flavor unequalled by other types of cooking, indoors or outdoors, thanks to the space-age ceramics from which the cooker is made. Foods don't dry out and meat undergoes little or no shrinkage. Foods will have a natural and wholesome quality and there are no metallic or chemical tastes. The ceramic surface doesn't get as hot as a metal cooker, also making the EGG safer to use.

Easy to Start

The Big Green Egg reaches cooking temperature and is ready to use in approximately 10 minutes. The inventive design of the EGG draws air into the lower draft door, through the charcoal, and out of the damper top. We recommend using natural lump charcoal, which lights quickly, and by using a natural fire starter, or an electric lighter, no lighter fluid is ever needed!

Easy Clean Up

Burning natural lump charcoal results in less ash than burning briquettes, thus less frequent ash clean out is required. The Big Green Egg exterior has a lifetime glaze that maintains its good looks and easily wipes clean with a damp cloth. Inside, the heat burns off any grease build-up - like a self-cleaning oven.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Does look pretty similar. The only thing I know about the pic I posted is the price... <G> I lifted the lid and it burns charcoal or wood also.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

$2400 for a grill?! Looks very expensive but I know Viking makes high quality stuff... what is the normal retail? For that price I figure you could probably get a nice big drum smoker (I've always wanted one of those things!) or 2... I cant imagine em being that expensive. I'll be curious to see what true grill aficionados have to say.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's a few $$$ for that one. Mine does just fine at 1/4 of the price but again I'm not an expert. I'd think that at that price I should just have to throw whatever in there and it should cook itself.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I still love my Weber. $2400 is way too high


----------

